# Creatively post the number of the post



## somdfunguy

Use a picture or some other means to post the post number.  This is post 1 so I could just say 'One' or do this


----------



## RareBreed




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> Now I can't use my "This thread sucks two" meme...


 You could have used these:  http://shockerpics.com/


----------



## Toxick




----------



## Homer J

Se7en


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Radiant1




----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> Now I can't use my "This thread sucks two" meme...



You aren't clear on how to play this tread, are you?

1011


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Im_Me




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Homer J




----------



## MMDad

...


----------



## MMDad




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

One of the best RBs ever...


----------



## Homer J




----------



## Toxick




----------



## Homer J

Let's see who gets this one.


----------



## mamatutu

https://d23.com/ 

Official Disney Fan Club is D23


----------



## StadEMS3

Good number


----------



## somdfunguy

mamatutu said:


> https://d23.com/
> 
> Official Disney Fan Club is D23



except you were 24



StadEMS3 said:


> Good number



and you were 25


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Im_Me




----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Homer J




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105123


love when a plan comes together !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NextJen

perfection


----------



## SG_Player1974




----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Shutout




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## NextJen

...


----------



## mamatutu

Of course, I had to post this one, too.  (Sorry, I messed up the sequence earlier.  My bad)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---  Fun thread, guy!


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## vraiblonde

/


/


----------



## Monello




----------



## Shutout




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## mamatutu

I am obsessed with this thread!


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Monello




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## doubtfull24

...


----------



## mamatutu

Wow.  I didn't know Steve Jobs was that young.

This one was easy.


----------



## doubtfull24

lol


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## doubtfull24

...


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## mamatutu

I will never look at numbers the same way again!


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## vraiblonde

Ha!  Beat me to it!


----------



## mamatutu

The year we lost Martin and Bobby.   Also, the year this song was written.


----------



## Hank




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## BOP




----------



## BOP

I just wanted to get to this one.


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105175


----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## RareBreed

...


----------



## Bay_Kat

good book


----------



## Homer J




----------



## Monello




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## h3mech

yes thats a six lol


----------



## somdfunguy

....


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105193


----------



## somdfunguy

---


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Im_Me




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## desertrat

Route.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Shutout




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> View attachment 105170



 I had to go back to see what someone posted for 69.


----------



## sockgirl77

Shutout said:


> View attachment 105206



Looks like you beat me to it.


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## TPD

...


----------



## lucky_bee




----------



## lucky_bee




----------



## mamatutu

----


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

mamatutu said:


> ----



100*101*00101
Yeah, I know it's lame.....


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

DKP - yeah lame, I would've thought "101 Dalmations" or "_Enter your favorite college subject_ - 101" but :shrug:


----------



## Shutout




----------



## Bay_Kat

Another one


----------



## BOP

https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-concurrent-resolution/105

H.Con.Res.105 - Prohibiting the President from deploying or maintaining United States Armed Forces in a sustained combat role in Iraq without specific, subsequent statutory authorization.113th Congress (2013-2014)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105229


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Shutout




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105237


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

Joh


----------



## desertrat

Racer.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Sorry, I had to do two in a row because I think this is one of the most beautiful aircraft man has ever made!


----------



## desertrat

GopherM said:


> Sorry, I had to do two in a row because I think this is one of the most beautiful aircraft man has ever made!
> 
> View attachment 105245



Shiney!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## sockgirl77

sockgirl77 said:


> ...


Grrr...


----------



## SoMDGirl42




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105254


----------



## sockgirl77

Had it edit it a bit.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## BOP

It's the Obammy edition.


----------



## BOP




----------



## GopherM




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## BOP




----------



## BOP

The name of the song is "Who's afraid of 138?" by Armin van Buuren





Oh, in case you were curious, 138 refers to Beats per Minute and Uplifting Trance or Trance Music.  I'm thinking it's those kooky krauts trying to take over the world again, or something.

Check it out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplifting_trance


----------



## mamatutu

I nominate BOP's #137 post as the most funny so far!


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> I nominate BOP's #137 post as the most funny so far!


----------



## mamatutu

Hank, start your own thread if you want to be a jerk.  Maybe you didn't notice you just threw the sequence off.  Jealous much.


----------



## somdfunguy

mamatutu said:


> Hank, start your own thread if you want to be a jerk.  Maybe you didn't notice you just threw the sequence off.  Jealous much.



so is 140 and many others, move on with it instead of belly aching


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> No, I am done.  I love your thread.  It was one that caused one to think more than other threads on here.  I fixed my first mistake, but you picked on me twice.  I acutally deleted some posts because they were duplicates. Shame on you.  I hope your thread goes well.  Carry on.


----------



## somdfunguy

Hank said:


> View attachment 105271


no idea what she is talking about but she will be back


----------



## somdfunguy

lol, ok


----------



## GopherM




----------



## somdfunguy

mamatutu said:


> Nice editing and deleting.  Good on y'all!
> 
> My original 148.



I'm not going to let one bad apple ruin the whole barrel.


----------



## somdfunguy

Too much


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105281

think we are back on track, up to you Fun Guy...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow

Cant compare to the last one but


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

swbb


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## NextJen

...


----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105327


----------



## GopherM




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy




----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## somdfunguy

hot dog


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Cessna


----------



## somdfunguy

Scp-173


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hey Joe, check the head on that one.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

for Bay_Kat


----------



## itsbob

181


----------



## somdfunguy

Ohh Janine wtf happened


----------



## GopherM




----------



## PrchJrkr




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Shutout




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105360


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105363


BIG BOY GUN


----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## NextJen

...


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

204


----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## GopherM




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Growler


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105398


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Misfit




----------



## somdfunguy

yum


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## Toxick

somdfunguy said:


> ...



Fun fact: My oldest was born on 2/18


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105421


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PrchJrkr

225


----------



## GopherM




----------



## somdfunguy

Jackée


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105436


always loved this cars lines.

Dumb question, how do i delete all the attachemnts i have made? Don't see a delete in the file upload manager....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105450


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105456


 the obvious choice


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## somdfunguy

Pity


----------



## Shutout

Can Am TNT 250


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105489


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105505


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## bulldog

MMDad said:


> View attachment 105098



Well, I'll be damned.  I served on DALE (CG-19) in the early 90's.  Hellofa ship.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105522


I'll assume The Hale has a 261 on it somewhere Bulldog


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UAVs


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hemi


----------



## somdfunguy

Nah


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

267...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105536


i want !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RareBreed

...


----------



## GopherM

I had a '66 Dodge Dart GT with this engine...loved it!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105550


damn you RPM, this is what i was posting for 275 = 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB/4S NART Spider. Figured someone with RPM would post THAT


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105555


looks like we are the only ones playing RPM and Gopher !!!!

let's keep in going, the new jennifer thread ;-)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

fixed
View attachment 105587


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105563


will try to fix 284 later, or NOT....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

My Fav. 292





the other 292 I thought of;


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## mamatutu

2 x 2 x 2 x 37 = 296


----------



## GopherM




----------



## RareBreed

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105588


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105589


another FAV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105614


that's funny Iran


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105619


----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105622


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## RareBreed

...


----------



## Toxick




----------



## GURPS

Clever Toxic


----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105643


ka booooom


----------



## Bay_Kat

...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105652


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105659


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105661


yikes


----------



## GopherM

This is actually one of my favorites.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GopherM




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105677


way to many Ferrari 348 pics out there.... how about an MIT problem, Solve please....


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105678


My boy Brady threw 349 yards agains LIARS.....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

101011111


----------



## RPMDAD

Good one DeeKay on 351


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105696


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105711


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105718


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105723


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105733


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

Big Blocks.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Bann




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105746


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105761


phuck ................

Tres hundred 70 uno.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy




----------



## GopherM




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105792


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105793


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105806


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105808


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## somdfunguy

GURPS said:


> View attachment 105813



How is that 382?

Three 8 Three


----------



## GURPS

somdfunguy said:


> How is that 382?
> 
> Three 8 Three





Google the picture ..... Hill 382

phuck someone deleted a post .... phucking wankers


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105824


nuclear mortar, nice


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105826


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## J and M




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## J and M

January 11, 2016


----------



## J and M




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105860


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105872


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105877


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS

what none of the pot heads jumped on 420


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

llll
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 105892


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105903


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105904


Come on Gurp, creatively add numbers, not JUST engines ya gear head


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow

RPMDAD said:


> View attachment 105908



OMG

And


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

this is too funny, and i thought ive seen all there is to see on the internet


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105918


would be bitter watching this now


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105919


had  to search long and hard to get away from obvious 442 that some people would post


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105933


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

RPMDAD said:


> View attachment 105908



WTF?
I do not even want to know why there is a goat in that picture!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105947


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105956
View attachment 105957


might have to watch this movie again...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105978


----------



## Agee

Does size matter?

However, there is clearly a large contingent of you that believes bigger is better, because the Chevrolet *454* big block easily made your top 10 engines list with room to spare. For sheer size and power, you placed the Chevy *454* at #8 on the list.

Source: http://www.onallcylinders.com/2014/01/18/top-10-engines-time-8-chevrolet-454/


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105980


Ain't right


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105984


that sux..... WAS so pretty


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105987


quit viewing people and contribute, not that hard...


----------



## 2BRN2B




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 105997


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106006


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106010


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106023


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106034


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106049


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106062


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Shutout




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106076


come on people quit viewing and contribute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106086


----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## PeoplesElbow

My first computer


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106097


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106103


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106111


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106112


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106113


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106114


Oh man, this was my jet back in 1980, this was Ship 6 the Spin Bird during FSD original F-18 developemnt, Memory's !!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## LostNFound

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/MD_Route_497.svg/750px-MD_Route_497.svg.png


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106146


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106158


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106165


----------



## bulldog




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106174


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106178


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106191


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106196


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106217


Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106226


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106236


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106240


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106249


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106252


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## deino2002




----------



## deino2002




----------



## vraiblonde

In skimming this thread, it appears some of you are having difficulty with the assignment.

Creatively post the number of the post.

Creatively.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106266


In skimming this thread, it appears some of you are having difficulty with the assignment.

Creatively post the number of the post.

Creatively.

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT V, BWAHAHAHA

takes 10 seconds people, you did Jennifer for phuck knows how long, this ones easy...


----------



## mamatutu

500+ posts in a thread is a win/win for vrai.  I don't get the criticism or hypocrisy, either.  I think this thread has been very creative.  Recently, another forumite said I had a tendency to chew off my own foot.  Well, I think vrai should be careful about that, as well.  As always, jmo.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106270


FOUR THOUSAND NINETEEN Views, should at least get us into the ONE THOUSANDS Posts don't ya think? 

Me does. We are at a 11% post to view which i guess for her Biz Model is good.... but she could have posted Creatively


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106277


cOOL, 20 YEARS PRIOR TO MY TIME IN gREAT lAKES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106299


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106305


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106314


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106326


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106332


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106337


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106350


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106359


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106370


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106376


Poor little fella


----------



## RPMDAD

567 ouch


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106380


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106384


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106392


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106412


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106425


AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106428


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106431


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106439


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106443


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106447


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106474


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106477


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106482


----------



## Beta




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106490


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106493


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106501


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106511


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106513


----------



## TPD

I wonder if they are talking about deflate-gate today...


----------



## RPMDAD

Welcome aboard TPD


----------



## TPD

3*50+1+2*75+7+5*60


----------



## Bird Dog




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106521


brings back memories


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106522


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/362.354035-Lets-count-with-images?page=61

interesting, this is what google pulled for my 610, they are up 2104, Was going to say to myself, we get to 1000 i'd be happy, need more peeps to participate


----------



## Bird Dog

Makes my heart beat faster, more so than 609


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106526


----------



## Bird Dog

Fiat?


----------



## mamatutu

616 area code


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106529


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## TPD

Cat 619 Scraper


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106541


----------



## Bird Dog




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106544


----------



## Bird Dog

Last of the Coast guard pictures


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106554


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106566


Off to Spain we go !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shutout




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106583


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Bird Dog

Wow!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Toxick

When the Lamb opened the second seal, I heard the second living creature say, “Come!” 
Then another horse came out, a fiery red one. Its rider was given power to take peace from the earth and to make people kill each other. To him was given a large sword.




Revelation 6:3-4


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106589


thanks,  Toxic that was scary !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

That was a good one Toxick


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106600


'splain  Toxics, it's over my head ;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Bird Dog

Hmmmmmm


----------



## RPMDAD

Revelation 6:3-4

http://www.4thewordofgod.com/chapter06.htm


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106605


rog, that was a good one, not up on bible verses ;-(


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106609


----------



## Bird Dog

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106613


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

*Yum!*

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Dcli

Those are supposed to be Roman Numerals but the CAPS won't come up.  Oh, well.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106632


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106650


----------



## Bird Dog

I think the IRS could complete this thread up to 2,000,000


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106653


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106659


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106673


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

I will let someone else do the next one (666)!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106682


had to go deep to get away from obvious !!!!


----------



## FireBrand

667 - the devil's next door neighbor.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106703


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Bird Dog

I had two of these in my Sportfishing boat Detroit Diesel 671TIB. 485hp ea.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106718


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106721


----------



## mamatutu

FB.  I saw that 'the devil lives next door' t-shirts and such.  Didn't want to go there!


----------



## Lilypad




----------



## mamatutu

Hey, Lily!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106726


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Lilypad




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106735

i want i want i want


----------



## RPMDAD

P.S. I hate HP.


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Shutout




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106752


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106763


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106779


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106784


----------



## Insane71




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106795


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106799


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106814


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106823


the unclean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Staying on the baseball theme


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106835


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Bird Dog

Creepy


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Yes, BirdDog, very creepy!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106860


YUP another one i want !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106862


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106864


----------



## mamatutu

This was a given!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106869


whole point is don't find the obvious !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

View attachment 106870


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106872


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS

who is the c0ck shucking phuck wagon that keeps deleting posts in this thread


----------



## GURPS

...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

one cannot search '737' without getting 50 pages of Aircraft


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## dgates80

Here 744 is a sailboat kinda way


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106901


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106903


had to work at this one too, to stay away from obvious


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS

it is lame its the file number of the picture on wikipedia


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Bird Dog

Deadly!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106926


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106932


Princess Juliana Int'l - TNCM, I do hate the obvious, but i've been here, So COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106935


making boys into men, good J.O.B !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilypad

#760 .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................^


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106944


fugly plane !!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Rommey

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106985


another i had to go deep to get away from obvious....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106988


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 106990


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107020


was expecting many scrolls for this number


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Tilted




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107023


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107028


----------



## Rommey

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Good ones, DAD!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107037


Lithium makes me feel good, without the ION's


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107044


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

My home sweet home!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## belvak




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107062


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107067


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107071


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107084


----------



## Baja28

805


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Bird Dog

Just to keep continuity


----------



## RPMDAD

Sorry did not see baja's post


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107089


BAJA messed us up, but we haev recovered ;-))


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107100


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9eMczxJh_A

lets see if this works, video of HTC 816


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107119


wish i could be in tampa right now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## somdfunguy

thinking of you


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107136


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107160


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107165


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107174


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107184


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## SG_Player1974

Why is it that EVERY pic I try to link to on the internet via the imbedded system on this site says "Invalid URL?"

Works fine on any other site!

How are the rest of you linking to pics?


----------



## mamatutu

SGP...I copy an image 'save picture as'.  When I post I 'go advanced' then scroll down to manage attachments.  Then 'add files' 'select file' (this shows my pics) then 'upload file. .  Hope that helps.  I am not very tech savvy, but it works for me.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107193


----------



## RPMDAD

SGP, the only thing i have noticed is it won't let me upload a jpeg, i have to save the jpeg as a jpg and then it will let me upload it


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107197


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Action Comics Detail Cover #843


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Keeping with your music theme, DAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107209


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107213


----------



## mamatutu

850 thread count cotton sheets...Comfy!!!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107220


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107237


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107241


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107247


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

I know my contribution is boring and not creative, but I am tired.  Just wanted to keep it going.  Nite nite.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107264


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD

Staying with license plates


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107281


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107289


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107307


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## StadEMS3

881


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107328


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107363


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107371


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## desertrat

Boring, but....


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107375


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107387
View attachment 107388


yes please i'll take two.....


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Can we do 5 at a time?    j/k!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107396


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

My niece and nephew are in the Coast Guard!


----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

:..


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107411

	

		
			
		

		
	
\\

RIP


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Good one, DAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107419


Good Lord, Religion gives me a head ache !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

We actually have this mower.  We need a new one.  It will only turn left now!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107423


wow just wow..... PURRTTTYYY.


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107429


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu




----------



## Tito

What is creative about googling a number and posting a picture?


----------



## mamatutu

Tito said:


> What is creative about googling a number and posting a picture?



Well, you just ####ed up a really nice thread.  I am not surprised.  If you can't get to me otherwise, you will tread where you haven't gone before.  I would love the rent that you get in your head for letting me live rent free.  Drop of the face of the earth.  Thank you.   Here...I will make up for your trash.  Next time, stay on topic if you can.  You are truly scum.


----------



## Tito

mamatutu said:


> Well, you just ####ed up a really nice thread.  I am not surprised.  If you can't get to me otherwise, you will tread where you haven't gone before.  I would love the rent that you get in your head for letting me live rent free.  Drop of the face of the earth.  Thank you.   Here...I will make up for your trash.  Next time, stay on topic if you can.  You are truly scum.



Um. It wasn't directed towards you. It was a general question. You ok?

*927*


----------



## mamatutu

Tito said:


> Um. It wasn't directed towards you. It was a general question. You ok?
> 
> *927*



Well, your post was the most uncreative I have seen on this thread yet.  You are contradicting yourself in your criticism as in posting something so lame.  Also, I know exactly why you posted on this thread. I/we are not stupid.  And, I have never seen you were concerned about my welfare.  People like you on this forum that play games and say crap are the reason we are still here.  We shall overcome.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107438


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107441


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107444


way to many PORCH 934's


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107452


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107454


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## somdfunguy

Tito said:


> What is creative about googling a number and posting a picture?


Googling is for chumps.  Keep it real and Bing!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107461


phuck, got tired of scrolling, porch porch porch all we gots is porches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107468


holy christ, first saw this image and saw that THING on the right it was like Pain oh ya


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## Tito

What number are we on?


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107474


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107479


i do like these porches !!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107484


Punkin pie for everone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS

mamatutu said:


> Well, you just ####ed up a really nice thread.




don't feed the trolls


----------



## GURPS




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107491


christ why am i gettin PORCH # ????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107495


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107501


another phucking PORCH NUMBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GLAD WHEN WE GWET INTO THE 1000'S............


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107503


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107505


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107511


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

oooppps, sooorrryyy!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 107516


----------



## RPMDAD

?? 977


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107517


----------



## RPMDAD

much betterer


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107519


again a damn porch number


----------



## RPMDAD

I see what you are saying about the porsche numbers


----------



## mamatutu

.....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

Too many porsches!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107534


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107537


----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107540


again with the porches, almost to 1000, PRETTY Sure no Proch numbers....


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107541


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107542


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107543


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107544


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107545


Oh i was wrong, many other PORCH numbers, I will give someone else the pleasure of ONE THOUSAND.


----------



## RPMDAD

995 997 998 ???


----------



## mamatutu




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107560


christ mess that up, sorry... trying to zorch us past the PORCH numbers, Slow down !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107567

'
ain't no PORCH !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107581


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD

YAY for LA.


----------



## mamatutu

Hey, DAD!


----------



## RPMDAD

Hey Mama


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107617


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107622


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107637


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107640


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107644


wow this brought back memories, dad listened to this station all the time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

MADPEBS1    Did you all live in Boston?


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## mamatutu

1034 two ways!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107655

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Everything ya need to know about your GUT !!!

Yup RPM, born in Melrose, Lived in Wakefield till 6ish, came back when 15 lived in Marshfield, Joined the navy and never went back. Been here since Jan 1980.... Sister still lives in Hingham.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107660


Why did you ask RPM, From Mass?


----------



## RPMDAD

Dad's family was and i lived up there also.  my aunt used to live in Roxbury, and i remember helping move her to Woburn, my great aunt lived in Southie ,aunt and uncle in Georgetown Ma, other family in South Dennis, and Canton.  Used to work up there i lived in Gardner Ma. up above Fitchburg and Leominster.  Took some classes at Babson College Wellesley Ma.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107662


This and Death 

PATS/Soxs/Bruin/Celtics Fan ??????????????


----------



## RPMDAD

My sonster is a diehard Boston fan likes all their teams, i like the Pats.


----------



## mamatutu

More forms!  It's that time of year!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107668


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...I hope y'all had a wonderful Easter!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107688


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107694


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107706


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107721


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107735


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107752


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107755


----------



## somdfunguy

The first recorded Trial by combat is held in England.



> There was also ordeal by combat, also known as 'trial by battle', a way of ‘proving’ guilt or innocence that was much favoured throughout the Middle Ages. Introduced into England by the Normans, the earliest case in which trail by battle is recorded was Wulfstan v. Walter (1077), eleven years after the Conquest, possibly between a Saxon and a Norman. By the 12th century it was the way nobles would often settle disputes. The parties fought on a duelling ground and swore before they began that they had not used witchcraft to help them.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107765


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107774


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107786


hey it ain't a PORCH !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107791


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107799


THREE MORE DAYS PEEP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107819


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107824


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107833


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107850


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107854


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107862


Here WR, come and get it....


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107866


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107875


God bless all EMT's around the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 107875
> 
> 
> God bless all EMT's around the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree 1000%


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107898


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107919


Blow the whistle it's lunch time or bed time


----------



## mamatutu

I love antiques!  Need to start going to auctions again.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107925


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107933


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

....


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107951


Pretty cool.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107956


second class citizen to an AT ;-)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

12th Century Europe


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107967


Yum Yum !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107975


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107981


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107983


never been into EXPENSIVE watches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107989


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107992


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107995


big boy crane, might have been what i did for a living, if i didn't like TRONS.....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 107997


my eye my eye


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108134


sorry RPM, go away for a week and thread dies.... Oh well.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108157


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108163


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108167


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108172


Happy Mothers Day all you wonderful Mom's. Couldn't find an appropriate image ;-)) So go with what i know.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108179


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108184


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108195


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108216


whats the big deal????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108224


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108234


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108239


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108242


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108250


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108253


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108263


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108277


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108286


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108293


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108295


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108300


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108312


Purrrrrtyyyyyy


----------



## RPMDAD

Who would of thought there was a 1198 1nd 1199 motorcycle.  Been out of town a couple of days sons graduation.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108324


guess we can stay on motobikes for a bit. 

congrats on the boys graduation, got a J.O.B. yet


----------



## RPMDAD

Yep, he had 2 solid job offers before graduating, one in Del. and one in Md, he accepted the one in Md.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108337
View attachment 108338


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108345


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108351


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108355


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108357


old skool


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108360


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108366


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108373


goes with his brother 1214...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108382


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108390


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108393


what country is this? Try not to cheat, a river gave it away for me!


----------



## RPMDAD

Germany /  Poland  ??


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108401


germany. good job....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108405


How long would a straw bale constructed house last??????????????????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108411


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108419


The searchlight consisted of a conventional tungsten light source shining through a filter permitting only infrared light. It operated in the upper infrared (light) spectrum rather than in the lower infrared (heat) spectrum and therefore was not sensitive to body heat.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108427


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108444


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108451
View attachment 108451


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108463


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108480


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108487


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108492


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108495


----------



## RPMDAD

Some young uns probably won't know what this is.   LOL


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108497


how fitting, these too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108505


yikes, remember this! T/O from BWI 2005.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108522


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108526


two for me and my friend RPM Por Favor


----------



## RPMDAD

Gracias


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108537


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108688


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108689


Big Boy FISH !!!!!!!!!!! Nice.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108703


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108708


old SKOOL !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108713


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Rommey

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108731


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108739


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108748


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108753


ahhhhh memories !!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108762


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108764


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108781


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108791


YIKES, 1200 + episodes....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108793


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108803


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108811


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108822


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108832


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Kyle




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108838


Toluene


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108843


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108847


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108856


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108861


sad sad sad


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108870


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108873


yup lots of them...................


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108876


all right lets be done simca's


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108879


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108886


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108893


road trip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108901


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108904


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108908


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108912


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108923


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108927


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108941


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108946


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108954


how fitting, excepts it's BEEs and CEE's


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108964


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108978


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 108984


so thats what they call this language, who'd a thunk'd that.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109001


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109019


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109033


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109042


i think i'm turning Japanese


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109046


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109050


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109059


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109064


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109072


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109079


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109082


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109087


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109095


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109108


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109113


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109117


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109128


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109137


Hey RPM is 1371 in the SMALL print somewhere in this pic?


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow, can't believe i missed that, good catch.   I swear i thought it said 1371.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109140


yikes


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109152


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109168


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109172


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109189


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109193


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109203


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109208


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109212


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109214


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109220


i know, obvious....


----------



## RPMDAD

Good ole FireWire


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109225


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109228


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109238


we have our own little thread RPM, many come and look but don't participate, don't get it oh well...............


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109243


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109249


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109253


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109259


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109265


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109270


RPM. i'll be out of pocket for a couple weeks. Keep up the good work. One a day is all i ask !!! 

maybe someone else will FINALLY start contributing.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109272


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109282


----------



## Misfit

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109286


----------



## RPMDAD

I am going to guess 1417 was not sure how to do this.


----------



## MADPEBS1

Fourteen hundred 20


----------



## somdfunguy

Isbn-10: 0061564893


----------



## MADPEBS1

Mcdxxii

come on rpm, ya killing me here!


----------



## RPMDAD

nice post somdfunguy i like.   I am back MAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1

(590)16


----------



## RPMDAD

Well MAD, you got me with this one.  My brain may not be working to clear right now, just started vacation for the next 9 days.  (590)16   ???


----------



## sockgirl77

If anyone comes to me and does not hate father and mother, wife and children, brothers and sisters—yes, even their own life—such a person cannot be my disciple.


----------



## MADPEBS1

(2623) 8
))))))))))))))))))))))
Maybe now you'll get it RPM?


----------



## RPMDAD

sadly, i no longer understand how this works, have not understood the last several posts and will readily admit it is because i am not smart enough. adios


----------



## MADPEBS1

No no no it's only me on you buddy stay with me. I am unable to post pics. It was a hexadecimal and octal number and of the decimal number......
Base 8 and 16!!!!!

1429/1 soooooooooo.


----------



## RPMDAD

My mind must really be in vacation mode, thought i had looked at the numbers from all angles, never thought of hex or octal, pretty bad for a computer guy.


----------



## MADPEBS1

Bwahahahahahahaha, not sure I'd have admitted that!!!!!!!
Joan of arc martyred may 1431....


----------



## RPMDAD

sorry MAD, must be the Corona Extra  state of mind on vacation, the old song says it is 5:00 Somewhere.

0000010110011000


----------



## somdfunguy

ms-sql-s/tcp


----------



## somdfunguy

ms-sql-s/udp


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

MCDXXXVI

God damn writing in roman sucks......


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

S-1438 allowing greater access to safe and effective contraception act. Swallower ............


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109416


not sure i'd want to push the button....


----------



## RPMDAD

MAD, your post has been reported to the H.S.A. or is that the TSA, or the FBI, or the CIA,


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109419


ok, i'll then use this to shoot it down....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109435


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109440


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109450


continuing with the Geetars....


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109461


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109469


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109480


put another quarter in the juke box !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109485


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109487


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109491


sexy i like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109494


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109508


that looked sporty to fly !!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109510


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109513


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109516


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109522


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109528


----------



## RPMDAD

I saw what you did there MAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109532


so, you do check my work ;-) Ooooppppps.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109543


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109544


seeing how i ALMOST messed up again i just posted 1478, why not it was here on desktop ;-)))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109563


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109579


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109586


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109591


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109624


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow great pic for 1488


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109628


thanks RPM, cause i had to go deep, most was Nazi sh1t!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109632


Merry Columbus Day !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109635


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109659


nope, i'm more a middle of roader, hate neat freaks, but also hate messy.............


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109663


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109670


man about 7 different makes / models of 1500's


----------



## RPMDAD

staying with the cars


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109674


ok


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109678


RPM yours just is a black box, is this a  test ??????????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD

Technical difficulties this morning, corrected now


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109681


put your ear defenders on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109687


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109690


love me some pelican !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109697


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109701


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109707


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109709


guess those are tire air pressure sensors?????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109715


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109717


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109719


took massive balls to sail brine blue in 1524 going who knows where ,  plain and simple !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

I am sure it did, much bigger than mine.   This may or may not have helped, as long as it didn't need windows updates half way across the voyage.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109726


Christ RPM, just about spit mouthful of vodka/cran all over my monitor, good one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so keeping with OLD stuff !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109744


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109747


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109754


You can keep playing Sock !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109762


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109779


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109781


got a point here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109785


yours for 45K...............


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109789


mines better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109797


----------



## littlelady

Hey!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109799


----------



## RPMDAD

Hi Little Lady welcome back


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109802


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109806


good J.O.B Sully !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109812


----------



## RPMDAD

Mine comes with a manual.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109820

i don't need a manual !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109835


good choice RPM , Love me some New B.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109843


bad bad way to die during the Flemish Inquisition.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109850


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109855


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109858


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109864


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109866


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109882


in honor of Da Pope!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109893


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109898


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109913


good lord, HELLOWEEN is almost here, year has flown by !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109924


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109929


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109935


interesting pull top RPM.


----------



## RPMDAD

Have never seen a bottle with that kind of top.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109937


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Hey, DAD!  Thanks for the welcome back! 


Kind of small.  House plan 1586.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109944


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109953


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Singer Model 15-91.  I have one of these and it still works!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109968


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109975


christ, remember these ;-))


----------



## RPMDAD

wow i do remeber.


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 109982


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110000


expensive watches never did anyting for me !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110005


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110012


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110024


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110026


In 1609, the Italian astronomer Galileo
obtained descriptions of a new instrument –
a telescope.
He demonstrated its benefits to merchants
and seafarers, who appreciated being able
to see land and other ships from great
distances.
Galileo then thought to turn his telescope
to the heavens…


----------



## littlelady

In 1610, The Virginia Company sent more colonists to Jamestown...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110031


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110037


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110050


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110054


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110058


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110077


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110080


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110100


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110107


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110119


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110122


----------



## littlelady

I didn't realize Harvard was that old.  This thread has turned out to be quite educational.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110127


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110133


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110137


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110143


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110154


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110159


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110166


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110175


this will chew your leg off


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110177


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110180


i'm taking creative license, igmnore the / ;-))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110183


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## crabcake




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110189


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/mount-etna-erupts


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110200


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110203


GINGERS UNITE


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110206


lace is good right ??????????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD

Lace is good.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110209


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110219


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110226


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110234


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110236


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110240


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110248


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110252


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110256


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110258


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110265


saw you in thread RPM, so i said i'll wait for 1703. I had a 1702 picked and saved too.

Was exact same one, SCARY


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110268


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110271


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## KingFish

Allison 1710 data plate.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110281


i don't like opera !!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110283


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110288


~ 400.00 for a coin doesn't seem unreasonable...


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110293


ok ???????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD

Strange looking plane


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110305


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110321


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110325


from small pic thought it was vodka, ya i can do that, NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110329


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110338


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110352


Da Phuck ??????????????????


----------



## littlelady

Counterfeit Money Engraving Plate


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110375


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110377


Love me some THUD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110384


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Always will be sad about John Lennon.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110390


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110397


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110401


forklift part


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110407


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

History does repeat itself...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110418


yummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110421

right up the road.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110427


double yummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110433


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110438


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110442


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110453


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110460


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110467


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110472


had to go deep to get away from obvious, NOT THAT ITS A BAD THING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110476


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110485


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110490


----------



## RPMDAD

MADPEBS1     I salute you for your service to our country and thank you.   Taken from   " USN 1976-1979 "


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110492


thanks RPM, its what brought me here and couldn't be more happy with outcome....


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110497


which i had this guy as my teacher way back when !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 110497
> 
> 
> which i had this guy as my teacher way back when !!!!!!!!!!!




That is a great teacher. 


As for 1788 I will leave you with this: Cyrus Griffin


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110504


 come on FUNGUY. don't be half azzed, you started this damn thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 110504
> 
> 
> come on FUNGUY. don't be half azzed, you started this damn thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is creatively post, you don't have to use a picture. Cyrus Griffin is directly tied to 1788. Just like my image here, this was huge in 1791 and is still today.


----------



## RPMDAD

Yep looked Cyrus up very relevant.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110509


yes, you KINDA satisfied the requirement "Use a picture or some other means to post the post number" It's one of the things i like about this thread, i have learned alot about things, by either finding my number or looking at something RPM posted. And with Cyrus, i learned something i probably learned back in elementary school, that i have forgetten. 

Keep surprising me !


----------



## somdfunguy

Whiskey Rebellion







> The Whiskey Rebellion, also known as the Whiskey Insurrection, was a tax protest in the United States beginning in 1791, during the presidency of George Washington. The so-called "whiskey tax" was the first tax imposed on a domestic product by the newly formed federal government. It became law in 1791, and was intended to generate revenue to help reduce the national debt.[3] Although the tax applied to all distilled spirits, whiskey was by far the most popular distilled beverage in the 18th-century U.S. Because of this, the excise became widely known as a "whiskey tax". The new excise was a part of U.S. treasury secretary Alexander Hamilton's program to fund war debt incurred during the American Revolutionary War.
> 
> The tax was resisted by farmers in the western frontier regions who were long accustomed to distilling their surplus grain and corn into whiskey. In these regions, whiskey was sufficiently popular that it often served as a medium of exchange. Many of the resisters were war veterans who believed that they were fighting for the principles of the American Revolution, in particular against taxation without local representation, while the U.S. federal government maintained the taxes were the legal expression of the taxation powers of Congress.


----------



## RPMDAD

Speaking of Whiskey


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110512
View attachment 110513
View attachment 110514
View attachment 110515
View attachment 110516


they weren't very creative back then, but hey having a busty woman in your pocket isn't a bad thing, right 

all different denom's....


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110521


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110532


DA PHUCK, coconut tequila... REALLY 

11/4/2014 this thread was started by Fun Guy. 1800 post, little less the 5 a day !


----------



## somdfunguy

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 110532
> 
> 
> DA PHUCK, coconut tequila... REALLY
> 
> 11/4/2014 this thread was started by Fun Guy. 1800 post, little less the 5 a day !



1801 rounds of applause


----------



## RPMDAD

I am applauding


----------



## littlelady

Louisiana Purchase


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110538


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110542


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

James Madison


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110546


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110548


had to go deep to get away from obvious again.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---

Also, wanted to add this for 1814.  Love this song.  



Here is my 1815.  I can't believe the women's ankles were showing.  Times do change.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110556


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

here ya go


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110565


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

rum and coke anyone??


----------



## littlelady

John Quincy Adams - 6th President


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110582


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110588


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110590


come on RPM keep up ;-))))))))))))


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow you all are fast today.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110595


gamblers go away !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110597


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110600


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

I guess we are lucky


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110612


it's the end for these kids, gettin chased down by big bird


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110615


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110620


for lunchtime !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110628


old skool....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110637


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110650


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110659


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

Have to enlarge the  image and read, i found it interesting.    Republicans   bring on Negro Equality,    Democrats  defeat Negro Equality.        Am definitely not trying to politicize this thread i just found it very interesting, compared to the 2 political party's today .  I am definitely learning and remembering things, thanks to this thread.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110664


me too RPM, lots of times i'll select my number post and go back and learn some stuff either i never knew or have forgotten


----------



## littlelady

I commented a while back that this thread ended up being very educational!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110669


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110678


we be gettin bigger year by year....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110680


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110686


never heard of Elisha Gray, we know of Bell, Edison !!!!

Interesting.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110690


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110692


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Jesse James killed...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110698


did all towns have keepers of the asylums back then, this is Portsmouth, R.I 

Christ , I missed Charles Chase, Rich Bitch as the Keeper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $ 500.00

Doubt he was a nice man !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110709


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Work begins...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110713


----------



## RPMDAD

Just an FYI Adolf Hitler born on  April 20, 1889


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110716


The 1890 Boston Reds baseball team was a member of the short-lived Players' League. They compiled an 81–47 record and won the league championship

gO soxs


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Ellis Island


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Hint:  do you enjoy movies?

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!


----------



## RPMDAD

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110755


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110759

	

		
			
		

		
	
\\


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110764


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110766


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

0000011101110011


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110771


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

It was hard not to just pick a colt model 1911


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110775


so ya picked Jackie ;-)))))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110778


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110781


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110788


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110792


YIKES


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110795


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

first tv prototype...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Hannibal

It's sooooooooo big.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110924


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110938


Stan the MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Jackie Robinson debut...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110957


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110963


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110982


lets get on a LIFE ROll


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110983


ok i changed my mind ;-)


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110984


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110985


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110986


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110987


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110988


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME 

Sorry RPM, got greedy, just saw this number was that close to needing to be posted!!!!! 

Hope i didn't ruin your try at getting your B DAY #


----------



## RPMDAD

The Day the Music Died


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110990


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 110999


keeps me working ..


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111004


memories ;-)


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

real ear worm yummy yummy yummy


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111017


some of my favs car styles....


----------



## littlelady

[video=youtube;00PHNn9npbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00PHNn9npbg[/video]

...Ads always take up half my screen...don't know how to fix that...hope y'all can see the whole video picture...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111024


sucky time !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow nothing has changed this headline is still relevant today


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111033


one of my fav bands !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111035


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

RPMDAD said:


> View attachment 111037
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111038



I was born during that. Mom and dad had a heck of a time getting to the hospital. The old Volkswagen Rabbit broke down on a bridge.

[video=youtube;4aeETEoNfOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg[/video]


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111039


another fav !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111073


----------



## littlelady

•Billy Joel marries Christie Brinkley... millions of men suddenly feel like they stand a chance with an attractive woman...

I ran across this and thought it was really funny!  That's it y'all.  I am tired.  Nite nite.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111076


BAD BAD BAD BAD PHUCKING MEMORY, BUCKNER YOU SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111083


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111086


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111089


A pretty good team huh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

I digress, my sonster was born in 1992. Now back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111091


another good one from 1994....


----------



## RPMDAD

I did not know it was unveiled with Jay Leno

.. on as “The Tonight Show” host Jay Leno co-hosts the official launch of Windows 95 at the Microsoft campus in Redmond, Washington, on August 24, 1995


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111107


Member ????????


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111113


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111120


merry xmas RPM and little lady.

only 17 more and the years images are GONE !!!!!!!!!!!!

whats next ??????


----------



## RPMDAD

Merry Christmas Mad and Little Lady, hope Santa was good to you all.  Best Christmas gift ever, my sonster was in multiple hospitals.
 for 14 days and underwent multiple surgeries, starting the day after Thanksgiving, had his post op appt. with the surgeons on Dec. 23rd and got a clean bill of health.


----------



## littlelady

DAD, I am so glad your sonster is ok.    Wishing you and MAD a great rest of the year, and an awesome 2016.  This thread is one of the best I have ever seen/participated in on this forum.  Y'all take care.

January 29, 2002.

In his State of the Union address, President George W. Bush likens Iraq, Iran and North Korea to an 'axis of evil'


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111127


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111132


techno leaps....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111135


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111137


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111139


	Appreciate you playing lady, but if this is in reference to the oil spill, maybe some pictures of a pelican covered in oil would have helped me understand the relevance of BP and 20xx…


----------



## RPMDAD

Did someone say oil covered pelican, here you go.




And 2 for 2012, might not understand the first one without the second.


----------



## littlelady

DAD!   That cartoon was funny.  I did see all the pics of the poor creatures affected by the spill, but I couldn't bring myself to post them.  The background on my post was oil floating on the water.  Anyway, DAD and MAD, we will have to scramble to be creative again, as our numbers will meet current history in 2 more posts.  Good luck to us.  It will become more difficult.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111146


whats so special about kerry???????????????????

show me the numbers


----------



## littlelady

Major events.  There are 143.  Can y'all find them?  There is an answer key in the link.

http://www.businessinsider.com/ever...s-in-this-image-how-many-can-you-name-2015-12


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111153


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111165


i like it !!!!!!!!

2019 Citroen


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111176


TURKEY TAKING OVER THE WORLD IN 2023, THEY MUST HAVE ISIS IN BACK POCKET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTFO RPM, i had to go find that image to figure out what they were saying


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111178


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111187


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111216


According to the Federal Reserve, total student loan debt is now at 1.3 trillion

da phuck.... lots of money, do ya think colleges over price tuition???????????????????????????????????


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111217


----------



## Doughty12

2031 I didn't find any good image


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111218
View attachment 111219


They don't have to be GOOD Dough, they just have to BE !!!!!!!!!!

welcome to the forum.

Don't be jacking up this thread


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111223


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111231


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111237


----------



## RPMDAD

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111246


I guess thats good news, Hooters will still be around in 2042


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Good one, DAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111256


my new car !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111259


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111262


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I like the cartoon, MAD.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111271


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111278


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111287


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111295


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111307


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111309


----------



## littlelady

I used to make my own clothes in high school, and for my children.  I thought this was funny.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111316


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111319


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111331


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111335


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111340


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111346


----------



## littlelady

Interesting...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111348


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111350


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111364


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I am always amazed at what one finds when searching the internet.

https://twitter.com/2089now


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111379


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111389


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111392


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111394


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111401


----------



## littlelady

MAD, thanks for fixing it.  We posted very close together, and posted the same thing.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111410



hopefully we will not have many versions of russian cars , but heres another!
YUp, i was searching for a good pic for that number and couldn't find one... ya beat me to it!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111424


a NUTTER LADA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111427


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111432


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111437


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111445


----------



## RPMDAD

One Bourbon, One Whiskey, One Beer


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111452


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I guess it is you and me for now, DAD.  I am sure MAD will be back soon.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111485


good job Boy and Gurl ! no other helpers huh !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111487


i'm on a motor run !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Another one of your fave cars, MAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111491


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111501


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111505


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111510


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111515


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

We need these right now!  Brrrrrrrr....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111523


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111531


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111546


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111550


9" so far in Solomons, first round of shoveling done, got the little old ladies steps done and taking a break.

MF'er it was SLEETING to beat the band at 1 this a.m, woke us up, thought about moving to otherside of house where wind wasn't beating windows


----------



## RPMDAD

Not even sure how much we got here with all the drifting yet.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111553


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111558


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111572


that was a GREAT one RPM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111574


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111578


yours for 55.00


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111584


lik'em !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I know it is a lame post, but wanted to keep it going.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111587


bad boyz bad boyz what ya going to do ??????????????????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111589


----------



## RPMDAD

You get up way to early MAD


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111601


yup, way to early, 0400 this a.m. work creeps into my head, thats it !!!!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111609


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111621


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I know. Boring.  I had a lot going on today.  I am, now, officially a grandma.    God bless the child.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111630


congrats LL.


----------



## RPMDAD

Congratulations  LL


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111633


russian radar detector to go along with those crappy russian cars awhile back


----------



## RPMDAD

Those Russian cars were a real pain.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111635


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Thanks, DAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111639


keeping with the same company LL found , a scratching tool for when ya can't quite reach it


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

Brief break from shoveling leftover snow from the driveway, figured i would let the sun do some work


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111646


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111657


ahhh memories!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111664


can't be Sarah McLachlan LOVE LOVE LOVE HER !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111669


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I don't know what it is, but it had the right number on it!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111675


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111683


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111685


pretty sure i had this model


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111687


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Don't be surprised MAD and DAD if I post a pic of my first grandchild in this thread.  Or, I may change my avatar.    I am so overwhelmed with love, my cup runneth over.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111692


no problem LL, guessing this is FIRST?

It is the best, i have three 10,8,6 and its great, have them spend the night,love'm up, wind'm up, suger high'm up and give back to parents


----------



## RPMDAD

No problem at all  LL


----------



## littlelady

Thanks, guys!  LOL, MAD!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111697


wife would know what these do, not me ;-)))))))))))))))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Lilypad




----------



## littlelady

Hey, Lily!


----------



## Lilypad

littlelady said:


> Hey, Lily!


Oh my gosh...how precious!!!


----------



## littlelady

Lilypad said:


> Oh my gosh...how precious!!!



Thank you, dear Lily.  I am in awe of Emerson and my daughter.  I was there for the birth, and was given hands on during the birth.  Very amazing, to say the least!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111709


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111716


played with these !


----------



## RPMDAD

Welcome aboard Lilypad.

Beautiful grandbaby LL


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111718


????????????????????????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111721


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111724


Someone milk her for christ sakes, shes about to blow !!!!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111731


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111736


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111742


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111750


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111759


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111762


First pressings of German Elvis Presley LPs, how much would that be worth....


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111768


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111771


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111777


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111779


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111782


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111791


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Yikes, DAD!


----------



## RPMDAD

I was always a Pioneer stereo guy.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111797


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111804


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111816


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111821


no more snow EVER please...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111824


----------



## RPMDAD

MAD, did you work today??


----------



## littlelady

I hope y'all are safe and warm.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111839


of course i did RPM, shoveled my azz of


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111842


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111844


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

My dad was a geophysicist. I have a collection of some of his findings over his years.   I love fossils!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111857


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111867


----------



## littlelady

----


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111875


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111877


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I don't understand what this means, but it had the right number!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111886


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111890


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111894


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111905


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111911


crash!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111916


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111928


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111940


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111958


GYPSY ROSE LEE


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Memory time!  My daddy had a whole train set up on a huge piece of plywood that he laid over our pool table when we weren't playing pool.  It was awesome!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111963


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111968


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111975


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111979


----------



## RPMDAD

For you littlelady  taken from    http://www.youshouldliketypetoo.com/places/new-orleans-house-numbers/


----------



## littlelady

Thanks, DAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111985


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 111994


big boy bucket !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112001


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112009


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112017


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112032


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112046


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112049


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112052


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

2 plus 3 plus 7 plus 7 equals 19.  I do not need no stinking common core education. LOL!


----------



## MADPEBS1

Should have really impressed us with a number using PEMDAS

View attachment 112066


----------



## littlelady

, MAD!  Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112077


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112099


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112103


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112109


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112114


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112116


----------



## littlelady

Love it!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112124


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112129


ahhh, this reminds me, need to order some NGK plugs for car !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112132


reminded me of a long time ago on USS Boat talking to people on S3A HF radios far far away;-)))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112139


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112148


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112150


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112168


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112173


Good one Fun Guy, should join us more often, its this or politics right now on here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

I come back to visit!


----------



## littlelady

Factors:  1, 41, 59, and 2419


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112178


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112181


Very F'in phunny RPM, show a xmas number theme with it getting ready to snow sunday


----------



## RPMDAD

AD
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	



I hope we don't get much if any snow MAD, i am getting into spring.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112203


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112213


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112216


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I love arrowheads, MAD.  I found one the first time I ever went to Benedict, and gave it to Jefferson Patterson Park.  My family has a huge collection of arrowheads because so many members had farms and arrowheads were turned up when tilling.  It was fun to find one by the water instead of a field.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112223


is that what it is Lady? Thought it was corral, didn't have time to drive deeper on this picture.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112230


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112238


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Throw back! Wow.   The pattern was 25 cents.  Times have changed in fashion and cost.

And, MAD, you are right. Your post 2432 is coral from the Jurassic period.  I looked it up.  I need to wear my glasses more!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112248


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112262


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112271


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112273


i'll be about 497 years old when this one occurs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112283


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112290


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112301


guess we'll start seeing more of these images as we get larger numbers ;-)))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112320


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112326


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112335


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112341


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112349


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112357


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112361


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112370


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112378


----------



## RPMDAD

Glad the prices have come down some.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112382


15Mb ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112386


give me that hawaii heat ya dam cat.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112390


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112403


----------



## RPMDAD

welcome aboard Miker/t


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112408


Ha, how fitting, been there done that ~!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112423


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112429


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112443


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112452


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112464


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112476


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112487


i'd never dress my kid up like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112491


in case you be a freak, try one of these = Anticonvulsant, Antianxiety


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112506


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112525


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112535


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112538


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112543


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112546


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112548


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112556


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112561


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112571


come on lady, keep up with the program


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112579


baD dOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112583


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112589


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112598


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112600


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112606


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112609


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

The Beatles


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112613


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112616


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112634


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112643


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112662


pretty cool !

Team 2590 is proud to present their 2013 robot "Athena"

 Highlights:
 3 point shooter
 Floor intake
 7 disk autonomous
 10 point climb

 Specs:
 WCD 4WD square orientation (26" x 26")
 6" AM performance wheels w/ blue nitrile
 VexPro ballshifters (15.2 fps & 6.7 fps)
 4 disk hopper
 2 wheel linear shooter
 Automatic vision targeting and shooting
 99.9 lbs

 See teaser videos at youtube.com/frc2590 (7 disk autonomous not filmed yet)

 See you at Hatboro-Horsham and TCNJ.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112674


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112691


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112711


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112735


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112743


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112757


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112771


----------



## pelers




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112780


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## DanceDad

Twenty Six Twenty


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112801


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112812


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112820


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112825


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112835


obvious pick


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112865


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112876


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112878


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112893


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112903


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112909


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112912


never saw a test flavor...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112918


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112929


if ya ever need a hat block, this shoudl work for ya !!!


----------



## littlelady

MAD, what is that (2658)?


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 112957
View attachment 112958


Lady, its a form to make top hats like this....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Interesting.  Thanks, MAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113002


----------



## RPMDAD

Man you get up early MAD


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113015


ahhhh, Ok, theres always the need


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113024


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113037


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113044


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113049


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113070


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113095


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113128


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113152


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113168


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113174


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113194


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113214


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113248


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113267


Nice Roooski pick'em up !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113273


----------



## sockgirl77

;;;


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113279


old skool....


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113287


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113299


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113320


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113351


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113361


i'll take a case please....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Great find, DAD! #2737 is awesome!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113395


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113397


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113412


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113420


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113430


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113433


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113450


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113453


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113462


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113475


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113487


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113493


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113499


interesting, since 2 jun we have posted 18 new numbers but have had 302 views. Come on people help us with some numbers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113503


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113512


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113517


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113522


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113536


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113543


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113549


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113554


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113563


Old SKools!!!

Another hundred down....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113599


----------



## littlelady

Happy Father's Day, DAD and MAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113607


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113612


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113617


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113620


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113626


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113639


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113641


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113648


----------



## RPMDAD

just came in from cutting grass.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113662


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113666


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113680


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113688


saw you were on at same time as i was yesterday, i WAS going to post the same pic ;-))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113702


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD

I know this is out of line, but my wife's dog Ozzy, aka Ozzy Osborne Mulligan, aka the Ozzinator passed away today. Very tearful, me, my wife and my sonster, my son took off early today to be with us when we went to the vet, i was very proud of him for doing that, he was there to support his MOM. Ozzie was a great dog  11 year old multi colored Cocker Spaniel. He would hang with me when she was out of town on travel and i loved him, very hard day.    Posted here, because i interact with you both the most. Hearts are broken here, just lost a family member


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113714


Sorry, Been thru it three times ourselves... Hard to take, Little story: We'd be upstairs, someone had knocked on door, we wouldn't answer. The person would call or see us next day, your cars were there no body answered. Well our little barker was gone, she'd always bark with a knock. Telling us someones here...

Still sometimes think i see her laying on the carpet, weird !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## PJay

RPMDAD said:


> I know this is out of line, but my wife's dog Ozzy, aka Ozzy Osborne Mulligan, aka the Ozzinator passed away today. Very tearful, me, my wife and my sonster, my son took off early today to be with us when we went to the vet, i was very proud of him for doing that, he was there to support his MOM. Ozzie was a great dog  11 year old multi colored Cocker Spaniel. He would hang with me when she was out of town on travel and i loved him, very hard day.    Posted here, because i interact with you both the most. Hearts are broken here, just lost a family member
> 
> View attachment 113711



I do not contribute here, but I have to this time. Very sorry you/family having to endure this pain. I know it well, and wish there were words to make you feel better. Just keep giving each other lots of hugs. Time truly does heal, stay strong.


----------



## littlelady

DAD, so sorry to hear about Ozzy.  It is very hard to lose a best furry friend.  I know your heart is breaking, and what that pain feels like.  Hang in there.


----------



## RPMDAD

Mad, littlelady. and Homesick, thanks for the words of encouragement and your thoughts. This sadly was not our first rodeo, and our back yard is starting to look like a Stephen King Pet Sematary.
This just happened rather suddenly.   Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Just you and me, DAD!  MAD must be celebrating.  Happy Independence Day!


----------



## RPMDAD

Happy Independence to you littlelady, and to you to Mad.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113764


hope all had a wonderful FoRTH !!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Just chilled and grilled, hope you all had a good one.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113771


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113783


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113792


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113803


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113807


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

My great-great grandfather, great-grandfather, grandfather, father, and a brother share the middle name Marion.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113819


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113828


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113848


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113874


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113877


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113882


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113892


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I love you DAD and MAD, but I don't know if I can keep this up.  Our move is really stressing me out, and I shouldn't be responding to  other threads, either. This is my one and only forum I was ever part of so it was special to me. I got hooked!    I have been here for 5 years, and may have to give it up.  After we move in August, I may check in again.  Y'all are the best!    One more time.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113907


no problem Lady, Be safe and enjoy life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> I love you DAD and MAD, but I don't know if I can keep this up.  Our move is really stressing me out, and I shouldn't be responding to  other threads, either. This is my one and only forum I was ever part of so it was special to me. I got hooked!    I have been here for 5 years, and may have to give it up.  After we move in August, I may check in again.  Y'all are the best!    One more time.



I moved and I still post.  Leaving MD doesn't mean you have to leave the forums.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113913


ya missed the point of this little thread, R U one of the lookie lou's, you come to see what we post but never contribute??????????????

did you move to Ga, Where in Ga ?


----------



## mAlice

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 113913
> 
> 
> ya missed the point of this little thread, R U one of the lookie lou's, you come to see what we post but never contribute??????????????
> 
> did you move to Ga, Where in Ga ?



I didn't miss the point of the thread, and I really don't care. 

I did not come to see what has been posted, but I did contribute. 

It's a stupid thread, and a perfect thread to go off topic.


----------



## RPMDAD

I don't think it is a stupid thread at all.    JMHO


----------



## littlelady

I felt too guilty leaving y'all.  I miss y'all!    Thanks, MAD for the kind words.  And, agree with you, DAD, that it is not a stupid thread.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113950


2904
13662
18july


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113953


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113969


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113984


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114006


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114011


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114014


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114023


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114033


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114035


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

It was captioned Garfunkel and Oates.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114049


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114053


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Neolithic stone sickles.  Wow.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114069


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I love to crochet!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114077


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114082


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114128


thanks for the help "DICK"ie


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114130


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114139


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114145


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114148


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114178


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114193


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114217


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114236


Millsap was or is coming to Rod and Reel i thinks what the banner said on side of road....

Never did much for me !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114239


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

RPMDAD said:


> View attachment 114241


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114248


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114268


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Vogue.  Huh?


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114278


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114294


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114299


will be out of pocket for a about a week, find some good ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

MADPEBS1 said:


> will be out of pocket for a about a week, find some good ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hurry back!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114306


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

* NGC 2997* is a face-on unbarred spiral galaxy about 25 million light-years away in the constellation Antlia.[SUP][2][/SUP] It is the brightest galaxy of the NGC 2997 group of galaxies.  (Wikipedia)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## littlelady

3000!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114425


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114472


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114487


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114495


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114506


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114520


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114534


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114539


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114543


this was easy pick !!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114560


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114576


----------



## littlelady

DAD, where are you?  Hope all is ok!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

DAD!  Glad you are back!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

MMMXXXIX you all are slacking, I'm on vacation.......


----------



## RPMDAD

Hope you have a great vacation Mad, where did you go?


----------



## MADPEBS1

THIRTY THOUSAND FORTY ONE.  Brunswick ga. Trying to figure out if this is forever.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD

MADPEBS1 said:


> THIRTY THOUSAND FORTY ONE.  Brunswick ga. Trying to figure out if this is forever.



Seems like a nice area, not to far from St. Simons Island

Good posting GURPS


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## GURPS

RPMDAD said:


> Good posting GURPS



thanks


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114831


yup, st simons is the island right next door.... know the area??????????????


----------



## RPMDAD

Welcome back MAD, hope you had a great vacation.  Had an Aunt and Uncle who lived in Ga. and they took us down to St. Simons, years ago.  Are you looking to retire in that area?


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114839


maybe, we'll see. its warm in winter, HIGH PRIORITY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Warmer winters are a must for me also, used to think Fl. but not so much anymore.  Gotta wait and see, no Grandkids yet, when they come along, may extend my time in Md.


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114851


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114863


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114867


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114869


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## somdfunguy

3069


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114879


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Hey, somdfunguy!  You are the one that started this thread.  What, exactly, is your point in your 3069 post? Just wondering.  Me, DAD, and MAD are enjoying it.  Thanks!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114897


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114905


UGLY Phucking house... stupid roof lines, architect should be shot in head !!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114909


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114955


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114969


this was a sucky number, not much choices !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 114983


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Episode_3093


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115000


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Toxick

[video=youtube;qjiXOISJMkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjiXOISJMkE[/video]


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115024


we've been doing this stupid thread for TWO years, good lrod... 3100/730 = ~ 3 posts a day.....


----------



## crabcake




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115031


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115054


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115063


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115070


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115083


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115092


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115096


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115109


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115122


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115134


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115141


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115175


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115183


im on a watch and roll gig !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115191


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115201


big boy crane !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115204


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115214


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115227


just watching trains go by ;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115233


NICE


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115252


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115265


used to love playing with these...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115283


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115300


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115305


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115310


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115322


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115330


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

.....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> .....



Hey, DKP!  Thanks for joining the thread.  I hope all is well.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115346


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

All is well littlelady; one day at a time.....can't do more'n that.....


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Thumbs up, DKP!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115368


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

*NGC 3184* is a spiral galaxy approximately 40 million light-years away[SUP][2][/SUP] in the constellation Ursa Major. (Wikipedia)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115393


----------



## littlelady

I know this is lame, but I am tired, and didn't want to search further.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115399


there are about 1 MILLION LEGO sets i beleive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115409


----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115419


Hammers !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115431


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115441


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115469


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115476


tooooooooooooooooooo many switches


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115486


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115493


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115498


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115530


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115550


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115565


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115582


----------



## littlelady

Fashion has gone by the wayside.  Melania will bring it back; just like Jackie!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115595


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115610


----------



## Kyle

0000110010011100


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115636


----------



## RPMDAD

Welcome aboard Kyle.
For littlelady's home state


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115644


----------



## littlelady

DAD!  Thanks for thinking of me!

  MAD!  You made me laugh with your post (maybe you saw the latest thread I started!)


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115678


maternal depression a bad thing right ???????????????


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Growing up, my father had a huge train collection/city on a big piece of plywood that would be placed over the pool table when not in use.  I loved watching him build it.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115688


well, lets see how long we can keep train in vain theme going !!!


----------



## RPMDAD

couldn't find a train


----------



## littlelady

You make me smile, DAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115708


Sorry to hear about your daughter Lady,


----------



## littlelady

Thanks for the hugs, MAD.  I needed them today.  Very much appreciated.  

...the 3243 was last cataloged in 1928...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115728


keep it rolling down the tracks....


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD

littlelady, sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis.


----------



## MADPEBS1

Chew chew 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 115763


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115765


on a Mass. transit roll !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

Thanks, DAD. 

I hear the train a comin', it's rollin' round the bend...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115794


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I've been workin' on the railroad all the live long day...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115801


----------



## littlelady

The earliest known train songs date to two years before the first public railway began operating in the United States. "The Carrollton March", copyrighted July 1, 1828, was composed by Arthur Clifton to commemorate the groundbreaking of the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad. (Wikipedia)


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115814


Done with RR ;-))

Number 3258 and the last Mercedes Benz #300SL. Number 25881 and the last Mercedes Benz #190SL.

how much is that worth !!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115835


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

One more time for my dad.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115843


its a stop light at a RR crossing ;-)))))))))


----------



## RPMDAD

Happy Thanksgiving to all, hope you have a great one.


----------



## littlelady

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, DAD!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115852


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115857


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115875


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115888


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115906


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115923


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115949


----------



## littlelady

I miss Calvert County.  *

Bayliner 3288*


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Kyle

Mmmccxcii


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115970


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 115976


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116006


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116043


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

---


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116070


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116074


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116079


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116088


????????????????? Wow !


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116090


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

In honor of Emerson (Emmy) Lee...my first grandchild...I used to make clothes back in the day, but, now, there is TJMaxx!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116102


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116110


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116122


----------



## littlelady

NGC 3324

http://www.space.com/14427-baby-stars-nebula-nursery-ngc-3324.html


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116131


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## somdfunguy

If a p3rson is carjack3d for their Tesla, should the police pu2 out an APB for 8n Edison?


----------



## littlelady

...


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116150


may be worse number i have ever had to find.

maybe should have done a fun guy thing.

h3ll h3ll h31l


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116162
Commerson’s leaf-nosed bat is one PHAT BAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## littlelady

Lolz, MAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116167


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116171


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116207


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116221


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116224


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116259


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116284


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116299


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116319


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116331


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116351


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116362


----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116372


----------



## RPMDAD

Wishing MAd and littlelady, a very Merry Christmas, and a Healthy and Prosperous, Happy New Year, to you and your families.


----------



## littlelady

Merry Christmas to you, too, and I wish you all the best, DAD!


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116387


M3rry Christ3as 7itt7elady and RPM


----------



## littlelady

Merry Christmas to you, too, MAD!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116395


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116398


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## Bird Dog

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 116398



...and you're worried about my spelling


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116425
View attachment 116426


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## NextJen




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116445


----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116469


a spring clip roll, your turn RPM ;-))))


----------



## RPMDAD

Surprised i found one


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116488


yup theres a bunch from that company, i'm done ;-))))


----------



## littlelady

Had to add some clips, too!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116502


~1300 post for the year, not sure what that says about US ;-)))


----------



## RPMDAD

Happy New Year MAD, and little lady.


----------



## littlelady

Happy New Year to you, DAD!  I wish you and yours the best in 2017!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116508


happy new year all !


----------



## littlelady

Hope y'all had a great day on the first day of the new year!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## RPMDAD

Belated Happy Birthday littlelady, hope you had a great one


----------



## littlelady

Thanks, DAD!  It was a good day.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

I love penguins!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116586


i'm back, had issues to deal with


----------



## RPMDAD

Hope everything is ok MAD


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116590


we're good, mom passed suddenly, but we'll get throught this. Thanks.


----------



## RPMDAD

So very sorry to hear that MAD


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116595

thanks RPM...


----------



## littlelady

One of the hardest things in life is to lose our moms.  So, sorry, MAD.


----------



## RPMDAD

For littlelady
[video]http://www.today.com/video/watch-penguins-enjoy-snow-day-with-adorable-march-850738243993[/video]


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116601


thanks Lady !!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

Thanks, DAD!  So cute!

EMI ASD 3426 MOZART Serenade for 13 Wind


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116612


always go with a undie winner ;-))))))))))))))


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116615

i could of continuned on with the BRA theme, but i didnt you're welcome ;-)))


----------



## littlelady

***


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116629


I HATE The forking Yankees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116651


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD

Go PATS


----------



## littlelady

Troxler Nuclear Gauge


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116702


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116715


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116720


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116730


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116758


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116778


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116789


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116818


----------



## littlelady

*Vintage McCoy Teapot*


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116844


THREEE THOUSAND FOUR HUNDRED SIXTY FOUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We won because we probabaly cheated again plus they got another angel with my Mom looking over them, she caused Bells groin to go oh it hurts sooooo bad.....      

;-(( Love ya mom !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Go PATS


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116864


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116882


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116891


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116907


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Emmy's first birthday party is tomorrow.  Time flies!  I am trying to keep up!

I thought it was ok to post this pic here because it is just the three of us that keep this thread going.  Love you, MAD and DAD!   Me, dot and granddot at Sharp's Farm in October.  It doesn't get better than this!


----------



## RPMDAD

Great picture littlelady, thanks for posting it.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116927


how many trains ya think SA has??????????


Grand kids are the best Lady !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

RPMDAD said:


> Great picture littlelady, thanks for posting it.
> 
> View attachment 116922





MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 116927
> 
> 
> how many trains ya think SA has??????????
> 
> 
> Grand kids are the best Lady !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I love, y'all!


----------



## RPMDAD

At least this many


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116932


this might be first one of these we've had.


----------



## RPMDAD

I think it is a first, good job.


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116938


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116957


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116973


ok what the hell do you need to see the eyes of racing pigeons ????????????????????????????????????

a couple looked cross eyed ;-)))))))))


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116976


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116978


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 116997


----------



## littlelady

Love the fashions from back in the day!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117023


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117055


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117099


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Toxick

_If anyone strikes someone a fatal blow with an iron object, that person is a murderer; the murderer is to be put to death._


----------



## littlelady

Hey, Tox!  I know I can be dense, sometimes.  What does your post 3516 mean?


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117119


probabaly a play on criminal law 3516.

so this is dazzle camo huh, i guess.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117142


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117172


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117184


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117231


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117249


----------



## littlelady

I didn't post it wrong.  It was already upside down.    Seems fittin' for the  current times.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117258


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117278


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117286

7 month dies and cause of death is SUMMER COMPLAINT =WTF is that ??????????????

so i had to google before i posted = Dysentery


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117317


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117327


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Seems to be you and me, kiddo, for now.


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117371


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117377


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117385


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117390


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117404
View attachment 117405


want want want !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Good one  MAD


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117421


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117450
View attachment 117451


Come on RPM, ya post Shelbys we need PICs' ;-))))))))))))


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117468


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117484


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 117491


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

110750 –         3622         – _Argyrotaenia juglandana_ – Hickory Leafroller Moth             – (Fernald, 1879)


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

i'm, back


----------



## littlelady

Hey, MAD!


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

Miss you, DAD!  Hope all is well.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

DAD, where are you?  Hope all is well.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

lady, i'm going to be out of pocket for a couple weeks , not sure if RPM has tired of this thread or not. Keep it rollling and i'll be back in a few.,,,,,,


----------



## littlelady

Ok, MAD.  I hope DAD is ok.  Just PMed him.  Hope to hear back.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## littlelady

MAD, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I changed my mind about keeping this thread going. I will post again, but that's it for now.  It is not like DAD to not be posting on the forum.  I am worried, and he never answered my PM (he always does).  I hope he surfaces soon, and is ok.  I will continue posting on this thread at a future time when I know he is ok.  Take care. Robin


----------



## KingFish




----------



## MADPEBS1

I'm back. Yes hope RPM is ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

I haven't heard from DAD.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

I hope you have a blessed Easter, MAD, and DAD is ok.


----------



## MADPEBS1

You too lady...


----------



## littlelady

Just to let you know, I can't do this thread anymore unless DAD comes back.  Something bad has happened, or he quit the forum. He would have let me know if he could have.  It doesn't make sense. Take care, MAD.  Robin


----------



## MADPEBS1

Understand, Pretty strange he wouldn't say, sorry i'm done with the BS on the board as  a whole, bye bye...

I'll keep it going for a while, He might be on a WONDERFUL Vaca and not being online can be a GOOD Thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

I like your positive attitude!    If we keep the thread going, maybe DAD will return.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person

Whenever I think of this thread, I think of how Fabuland it is


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person

Creative!


----------



## littlelady

I like Fabuland!    Hey, T_P!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Thanks for joinin' in!


----------



## MADPEBS1

no more Fab BoBo.....


----------



## littlelady

, on the Fab BoBo, MAD!

*THE SPILL CANVAS LYRICS*


[COLOR=#213374 !important]*          Play "3685"
*[/COLOR]
            on Amazon Music        

https://www.amazon.com/gp/dmusic/promotions/AmazonMusicUnlimited/?tag=bandsintownwindowsie-20


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1

is it that time of year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

sooooo sooooo Pretty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

Enter 3720 on your keypad...


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

My niece and her hub are career Coast Guard.  So proud of them!
And, they were stationed in Oregon at one time.


----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

Cool car!  It goes with the era of fashion I posted before you!  I still hope RPM is ok.


----------



## MADPEBS1

its a minature, hope he's fine too,


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person

Nice!


----------



## MADPEBS1

how long can the flight numbers go ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## This_person




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

I saw you RPM  on line in the last couple days.  Are you ok?  I have sent you several PM's. Been worried about you. Please answer.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

Lol, MAD!


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

I was starting to get worried about you, too, MAD.  I don't need the stress. I have enough.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

onto another 1000...............


----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## Wishbone




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## hotbikermama40




----------



## littlelady




----------



## littlelady

#3818...Our sweet Daisy showing her patriotism.


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD

Well, i am back.  went into the hospital 3-24-17 for vascular issues got released to a rehab center 5-18-17  got released to come home 7-5-17.  was able to read the forums sometimes but couldn't post.  The man above has definitely given me a 2nd chance.


----------



## littlelady

Hey, DAD!   So glad to see you back!  Wishing you the best with your recovery!   I knew something had to be wrong when you stopped posting. Thank goodness/God you pulled through.


----------



## This_person

Welcome back!  Best of luck on your recovery, and keep that attitude of second chances - it works to make you a better person!!


----------



## MADPEBS1

Glad all is well RPM, take care of yourself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## MADPEBS1

GOOD BYE LADY, I ASKED YOU TO NOT POST HERE ANYMORE, IT'S ALL YOURS.

i put you on ignore, so don't reply, ignore kinda suxs because people reply to you,  i get to see your droning replys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADPEBS1




----------



## littlelady

:


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady

Hey, DAD!


----------



## RPMDAD

Hi everybody


----------



## littlelady




----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## littlelady

Just for you MAD. Look on the side; the number is there, or your number, or something like that. Oh, and yeah, I have your number.  Don't be mad.  You really need to get over yourself, or get a grip, or something.  Just a suggestion.  I have never seen in all my years here, a member that tells another member they shouldn't be able to post on this forum.  You are one of a kind, and that is not a compliment.  But, I will say a prayer for you.  I read all threads, you, atheist, you, so I guess you won't appreciate my prayer.  ::  Oh, and here is one of your posts from another thread which I find very telling of your character.  You are welcome...

"Atheist here, If there is a God why doesn't the MF'er just SMITE all the bad people on earth? Murderer, Child abuser, Woman beater,  etc... We supposed to learn from these horrible experiences ???????"

Wondering if you think of yourself as a hypocrite.  :shrug: If this thread is going to implode, at least I will go out with a bang!  My only concern at this point is RPMDAD with his major medical experience.  This is the only thread he has been posting in, and rarely.  I hope he continues to be ok.  I didn't ruin this thread.  You did.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> Just for you MAD. Look on the side; the number is there, or your number, or something like that. Oh, and yeah, I have your number.  Don't be mad.  You really need to get over yourself, or get a grip, or something.  Just a suggestion.  I have never seen in all my years here, a member that tells another member they shouldn't be able to post on this forum.  You are one of a kind, and that is not a compliment.  But, I will say a prayer for you.  I read all threads, you, atheist, you, so I guess you won't appreciate my prayer.  ::  Oh, and here is one of your posts from another thread which I find very telling of your character.  You are welcome...
> 
> "Atheist here, If there is a God why doesn't the MF'er just SMITE all the bad people on earth? Murderer, Child abuser, Woman beater,  etc... We supposed to learn from these horrible experiences ???????"
> 
> Wondering if you think of yourself as a hypocrite.  :shrug: If this thread is going to implode, at least I will go out with a bang!  My only concern at this point is RPMDAD with his major medical experience.  This is the only thread he has been posting in, and rarely.  I hope he continues to be ok.  I didn't ruin this thread.  You did.
> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119583"/>


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


>



Hey, Hankaroo!  Great post!  That, probably, IS your 3,861 'twitch' on the forum.   Thanks for playing!


----------



## RPMDAD




----------



## littlelady




----------



## MADPEBS1

go away LITTLE, just go someplace else. don't add to this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

don't reply you are blocked, just watch this and the next "in the end", He tried so hard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

